# Помогите определиться девушке с выбором баяна



## kismyau (15 Окт 2011)

Он самоучка и ему нравится звук аккордеона. Предлагают Грандину - но ей 35 лет. Стоит ли брать такой старый или обратить внимание на наши. Денег в избытке нет. Где то на 15000 рассчитываю. Подскажите, чтобы подарок не обернулся проблемой. Спасибо. Еще чуть не забыла. Можно ли при этом подобрать что то полегче. Можно и в три ряда


----------



## SashHen (17 Окт 2011)

Наши - это тульские?
Судя по тульским аккордеонам, не стоит.
Если грандина в нормальном состоянии, то берите. 35 лет не срок, если инструмент бережно юзали!


----------



## Новиков Игорь (17 Окт 2011)

Грандина - это кнопочный аккордеон,имеющий несколько регистров с розливом,который нравится дедушке. Какая связь здесь с тульскими аккордеонами ?


----------



## kismyau (17 Окт 2011)

Просто по другим я не укладываюсь по деньгам. Я имела ввиду баян со звуком аккордиона. Я послушала на ютубе и мне кажется у вельтмайстера звук лучше. А вот Грандина - Баркарола или Роял стандарт - звучание какого лучше, под вопросом ? Не понятны эти 3 - 4 голоса. Или для любителя это не столь важно?

Про наши написала - думала поновее лучше


----------



## Новиков Игорь (18 Окт 2011)

Мне кажется,что для вашей цели более подходит трех-голосный Рояль Стандарт.Он полегче и дешевле,чем громоздкая Грандина.А 3-х или 4-х голосность, для любителя не так уж и важна.Хотя,конечно,любители разные бывают.


----------



## kismyau (18 Окт 2011)

Мне в одном магазине посоветовали Орфей с 5 регистрами. Что это за зверь - а то продавец сильно нахваливал - а у меня закралось сомнение


----------



## zet10 (18 Окт 2011)

kismyau писал:


> Мне в одном магазине посоветовали Орфей


Это что за магазин такой?Где же такие "продавцы"работают?))


----------



## Евгений51 (18 Окт 2011)

*kismyau*,
Если он Ваш враг. Берите "Орфей." Музыкант всю жизнь Вас вспоминать будет. И в гробу переворачиваться будете.


----------



## kismyau (18 Окт 2011)

магазин комиссионный в Кузьминках. Просто зашла а там это чудо продают. Вобщем всем спасибо. Купила стандарт романс с 5 регистрами. Дед доволен и мне хорошо. Извините что оторвала Вас со своей мелочевкой. Вы просто умнички.


----------

